# John Deere 265



## blancojohnson (May 3, 2014)

My John Deere 265 with a Kawasaki fc540v in it doesn't run good at all. I cleaned out the piston head and put a new carburetor on it but it still runs bad. I checked the compression which is 150 psi is that good? If you have any ideas please reply.
Thankyou


----------

